# short shift kit B&M



## Guest (Jun 5, 2003)

Looking at installing a short shift kit this weekend in a 2001 Maxima SE A, anyone had any experience on this install and if so would greatly appreciate a step by step or any tips. Or if you know where it might be on the web. 

Thanks
Derek


----------

